

Videos from linuxcon europe 2013 : systemd  - rzr
https://dockr.eurogiciel.fr/blogs/embedded/tag/linuxcon/

======
karolist
Being from Europe I feel bad not knowing about this event in advance, based on
the talks I'd love to be there.

